# الى مهندسى الميكاترونكس ومهندسى البترول



## Samy Elmekawy (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مهندس ميكاترونكس خريج حديث و عندى انترفيو الاسبوع القادم فى احدى شركات البترول بمصر ودى فرصة كبيرة مش عايز اضيعها (لانها ممكن متتكررش تانى) لذلك أرجو من السادة المهندسين النصيحة بأهم الموضوعات اللى ممكن أتسئل فيها لانه من الصعب جدا انى اراجع كل حاجة درستها فى اقل من أسبوع (بالطبع سأبذل قصارى جهدى) ولكن ترشيح بعض الموضوعات الهامة سيفيدنى كثيرا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mechatronics_en (14 مايو 2007)

if this company is schlumberger tell me . i will give hints to pass the inerview and the exam as well in sha allah


----------



## ليث الرافدين (14 مايو 2007)

الى الشباب والشابات المسلمين
اليكم افضل موقع للتوظيف
في البلدان وخاصة الخليج
والامارات:15: 
www.bayt.com
ادعولنا وكونوا انصارنا
قلبا وفعلا 
فعلا فعلا فعلا


----------



## Samy Elmekawy (14 مايو 2007)

اولا شكرا على اهتمامك بس الشركة مش شلمبرجير دى شركة انتاج بترول ذى جابكو و خالدة


----------



## ليث الرافدين (15 مايو 2007)

الحقيقة لم افتهم تعليقك
اكتب باللغة العربية


----------



## mohammed alqaissi (14 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## امبراطورSQU (14 يوليو 2007)

*شمبرجير*



mechatronics_en قال:


> if this company is schlumberger tell me . i will give hints to pass the inerview and the exam as well in sha allah


ممكن النصايح اخوي 
انا عندي مقابله في شلمبرجير
ولك الشكر


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (14 يوليو 2007)

thank you jjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------

